# Gear Knob Thread Pitch



## Mafz (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry if this has been mentioned before but I've been searching the web for a while now and I can't find a definite answer.

Can someone tell me whats the thread pitch size of the standard gear stick. I'm buying a gear knob to replace my old tatty one and trying to find the thread size for the knob as the one I want I have to order from the USA.

It seems to be between 10mm x 1.25 or 10mm x 1.50 but I'm not sure which size to get.

Can anyone help?

Cheers 
Matt


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry can't he with your question but have you seen to big knob from Forge http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... oduct=FMBK


----------



## Mafz (Apr 30, 2012)

Thats a big Knob!! Yeh was looking at that in black but thought i might go for something different instead so trying to look around for pitch size, pain in the ass trying to find out there's no solid answer flying around on the net that I can find.


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Why not measure yours with a gauge couple quid from halfords


----------



## Mafz (Apr 30, 2012)

1sttt said:


> Why not measure yours with a gauge couple quid from halfords


I could but the point was to see if anyone knew, as I couldn't find the info anywhere on the net and I wanted to buy the gear knob with out leaving the comfort of my home :wink:

Although cheers Yellow I'm really edging towards getting one from that link the black one is very nice.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I might be selling my new big black knob with tt inscript on top, still in box. As new condition not a mark on it. Let me know if your interested? I went back to "oem plus" in my qs with my alcantara item....  So i wont be needing it anymore. 

Damien.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

If your going to fit "big knob" neither thread nor pitch matter as their not used, the fitting supplied goes over the top and is held in place by grub screws, the "big knob" then screws onto that... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mafz (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeh I was only wondering because I was going to get one from else where but now I have seen this I think ill go for that instead.


----------



## samsam (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd be intrested in knowing the thread pitch as I'm thinking of changing mine.


----------



## ExAudiSi (May 25, 2012)

I'd be interested in how to remove the old one, because I cannot get ours to turn at all and am frightened that I may break something if I twist harder.


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

On my 225 2001 coupe it's

12mm x 1.25 metric fine I know this as I made one for myself last week 

Yes they are very tight but do come off with a chamos leather to grip it










my own big knob


----------



## samsam (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you and    that is a big knob

ExAudiSi I would try pulling the gear gaiter down and sticking some mole grips on the rod to hold that still then try twist it off.


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

samsam said:


> Thank you and    that is a big knob
> 
> ExAudiSi I would try pulling the gear gaiter down and sticking some mole grips on the rod to hold that still then try twist it off.


I have big hands so it feels normal to me 

Good idea that makes sense to avoid damaging the cable selector box :!:


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

samsam said:


> Thank you and    that is a big knob
> 
> ExAudiSi I would try pulling the gear gaiter down and sticking some mole grips on the rod to hold that still then try twist it off.


Or he's just happy to see you.   
Nick where mine


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

1sttt said:


> samsam said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you and    that is a big knob
> ...


Here 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FORGE-BIG...ts=Car+Make:Audi|Model:TT&hash=item1e601edc07


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Sooooo tempted to try and get a knob made up from stainless at work. Mine may not be the biggest.....I can't even finish this sentence... lol


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

mstew said:


> Sooooo tempted to try and get a knob made up from stainless at work. Mine may not be the biggest.....I can't even finish this sentence... lol


 I did think of ss problem is it far too heavy thats why I went for alloy :wink:


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Nick 225TT said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> > Sooooo tempted to try and get a knob made up from stainless at work. Mine may not be the biggest.....I can't even finish this sentence... lol
> ...


I thought it would be too but I can have it hollowed out 

So just wondering, how heavy is your one? And to anyone with a Forge Big Knob, how heavy is that? I did a quick google search and it comes up with 12.25 ounces or 2lbs! hmm....


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

I did not actually check how heavy it was I just turned it till it felt comfortable to hold
Slightly larger than a big door knob  for my big hands :wink: 
Just need to get a short shifter kit now :wink:


----------



## offoluke (Jul 10, 2013)

Nick 225TT said:


> On my 225 2001 coupe it's
> 
> 12mm x 1.25 metric fine I know this as I made one for myself last week
> 
> ...


Just a quick heads up, the thread is m12x1.5 I have found after measuring it with a gauge and buying the wrong threaded knob due to this incorrect post


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

offoluke said:


> Nick 225TT said:
> 
> 
> > On my 225 2001 coupe it's
> ...


I've just had 30 big knobs made using 1.5 and can confirm this!


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

cookbot said:


> I've just had 30 big knobs made using 1.5 and can confirm this!


I want one of them, where do I get one? :roll:


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

nordic said:


> cookbot said:
> 
> 
> > I've just had 30 big knobs made using 1.5 and can confirm this!
> ...


Should be arriving to me this week. I've got 10 full spheres and 20 with a flat portion on the top. I'll put some pics up when they come. Just got to figure the laser engraving out for them next, which it's the easiest thing to do :?


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Great stuff, thanks. Looking forward to see them!


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Well I probably should of checked first, bought an R8 gearknob thinking it would fit and it doesn't!

Would I be able to drill it out from M8 to M10 and re thread it?

Or should I just give up and sell it on?


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Kyle18uk said:


> Well I probably should of checked first, bought an R8 gearknob thinking it would fit and it doesn't!
> 
> Would I be able to drill it out from M8 to M10 and re thread it?
> 
> Or should I just give up and sell it on?


You need M12 for a start! Just sell it, isn't the R8 knob the butt ugly one?


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh yeah m12 :lol:

Ive got this one -


----------

